# Oil Filter Cap Socket Size?



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Would someone please post the socket size needed to remove the oil filter cap?

I can't find my owners manual :tsk: 

Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

I might be wrong, but I don't think it's listed in the owners manual.

It's a 36mm socket.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks :thumbup: 

I looked through the online manual at BMWUSA.COM and couldn't find anything. It's very possible it's not listed. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

TD is correct.

You could use Channel Locks or a conventional strap-style filter wrench around the big part in a pinch.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *TD is correct.
> 
> You could use Channel Locks or a conventional strap-style filter wrench around the big part in a pinch. *


Maybe on _your_ Bimmer!
:wow: :nono:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *Maybe on your Bimmer!
> :wow: :nono: *


If you don't suck you can use either with no damage to the cap.

I did the channel locks the first time with no problems.

Now I have a proper 6pt socket (most people use a 12. :nono: )

To paraphrase Norm Abrams, "Knowing how to use your tools properly will greatly reduce the risk of personal injury, or injury to your Bimmer".


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *TD is correct.
> 
> You could use Channel Locks or a conventional strap-style filter wrench around the big part in a pinch. *


I tried Channel Locks, but my unbelievably incompetant dealer obviously over torqued the cap when they did my 1st Oil Service.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Now I have a proper 6pt socket (most people use a 12. :nono: )*


Even better!
:thumbup:


----------

